# Snap On Tools & Matco Tools Funny Cars



## Joe Wallace (May 9, 2010)

I have seen the John Force and the 2 in1 set but not the Snap On and Matco set of funny cars. Can anyone supply photo's of cars from both sets and can you buy cars separate? Joe


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

If you go to Autoworld slot cars.com you can get the John/Ashley force cars plus other funny cars and pro stock cars.The Snap-On and Matco cars I think are set only cars unless you can find them on E-Bay.
>Tom<


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I believe you only get them from a Matco/Snap-On distributor who had preordered the drag sets.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

As far as I know, the only place you can get these cars are through the distributors - the complete racing set. And they're hard to come by. I'm trying to find a set for a friend now & I'm not having much luck.
--fcb


----------



## Joe Wallace (May 9, 2010)

FCB, Thanks for the photo's. Maybe some will show up on ebay. Joe


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

there have been Snap On and Matco cars and sets on eBay occasionally. the price has been prohibitive. in both cases the dealers had to preorder sets to sell to customers and those were the only ones produced. no extras were created. most of those got sold to customers almost immediately. I haven't sen any at shows, but I have heard there were some at shows I did not attend. again, very high prices. a few years ago I paid nearly double the cost of the Snap On Glo Mad set from a supposed friend.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

fordcowboy said:


> I'm trying to find a set for a friend now & I'm not having much luck.
> --fcb


Just let me know if you find em FCB...Thanks...RM


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-AW-AUTO-WOR...250783043412?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3a63d58f54
http://cgi.ebay.com/AFX-AW-AUTO-WOR...310301039655?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item483f621c27


----------



## Joe Wallace (May 9, 2010)

How much are the sets selling for from Snap On and Matco? By the price of the cars $60 each, I may try to find a set from the dealer. Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I had one snap on tool guy tell me 260. I told him to keep it.

Then saw a friend who owns a repair shop for 40 years and his guy told him he would let me know when the next run comes out and would sell it to me for about 140. Might have been 129. But when they come I will grab a couple if I am in a better position when they do show up.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

http://badlhby.com/product_info.php?cPath=65&products_id=1169 
remember reading he would break up sets so contact him...


----------

